# LF fish donation to Newton Kidney Dialysis Unit (SMH)



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi

I volunteered at my workplace (Surrey Memorial Hospital's kidney dialysis unit) to upgrade their 33 gallong tank to a bigger one. I hope to set up a planted tank. 

Currently, their tank is crummy and patients are tired of staring at ...well....nothing. lol

Unfortunately, Management will not give funding so if you wanna get rid of some freshwater fish or donate supplies or anything else, please contact me.

Also need:

-florabase
-plants

(other stuff needed: bigger tank, stand, good lighting)

Thank you for considering this request.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I can donate a couple of Albino Bristle Nose Plecos and some guppies, Possibly a couple of Black Skirt Tetras if I can catch them.

Mike in S Surrey 604 535 9063


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Glen I have 4 or 5 Zebra/Leopard Danios a couple ornaments & some baby Java Ferns. I cold donate & possibly a 4" sailfin pleco (not sure on him yet tho)


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

rosy barbs, white clouds, gold apple snails. Mike's beat me to the bristlenoses

guppy grass (naja), elodea, pennywort, hornwort

and all the pocket snails, pond snails, ramshorn snails and Malaysian trumpet snails you can eat


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

I've got a nice piece of Marble (ornament) i made up, plus 4 Blackvail tail angles.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i can donate several dwarf white parrots.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

I can donate some small kinds of angels.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Myaquaria, is this thread still active or has everything moved over to the 'looking for plants' thread ? Seems like this one has been dropped.


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Everbody,

Yes, this thread is still active. Sorry, I've been mission in action due to long shifts at the hospital.

I'm so glad and suprised by the huge response by people. On the behalf of the patients, thank you so much. 

I will pm you individually to express my gratitude.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I make really nice slate ornaments.
Let me know what size(s) and I will build to suit!!
Also a couple tall-ish fake plants(nice looking ones)
Also I have an air pump

Are you getting a bigger tank?


.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

myaquaria said:


> I'm so glad and suprised by the huge response by people. On the behalf of the patients, thank you so much.
> 
> I will pm you individually to express my gratitude.


no need - just PM the folk who have what you're looking for. Individual messaging will use up time you could be using to rest-up for the project! Besides, none of us are that needy


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

5-6 serpae tetras.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Update us what else you need and I can supply anything missing for the Project. I think the patients could use some Christmas cheers 

In fact, you can let me know what size tank the hospital admin would support. Within practically reason, and I will try to have a complete package with custom build stand and canopy to match the setting delivered to the hospital before Christmas or whenever good for you. I will need to make a visit to the hospital or you can e-Mail me a couple of pictures so I can build the stand and canopy to suit.

If you are too busy to pick up the donations from the members, I could make a run for you.

I only ask for 3 things:

1. A letter or e-Mail from the hospital admin stating they will support the project and keep the tank in the hospital for at least two years.

2. A personal commitment from you to maintain or schedule maintenance of the tank for 2 years while you are working at the hospital.

3. If the set up is sold within the next 3 years for whatever reason, all proceeds will go to the hospital or BCA.

I really hate to see all these effort and generous donations from the members collect dust after 6 months or becomes someone's private collection.

Having said that, I think a 33g is in a hospital environment is quite suitable. It requires less maintenance which equates to long term success. 

If the existing 33g is too crummy to be salvaged, I can have a brand new 33gallon system delivered to the hospital before Christmas if you can provide me with the above. I challenge anyone to say it is crummy when you and me are done with it.

Another idea is to have a couple of ADA guru here to donate some time as I don't have the touch. I will make sure that they have all the necessary materials - possibly CO2 equipment if that is deemed necessary. Again, it would be nice to a a letter or e-Mail from the hospital for their support and a commitment to maintain that or else it would just turn crummy again. If you post a few pics, I could coordinate a small volunteer team for you, it should not take more than a morning of afternoon. Hey, if timing is right, we could even do some carolling for the patients as well


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Santa Gordon Nice one!


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

*Donation*

I can donate a jewel cichlid and firemouth cichlid.
Both 2-3 inches.


----------



## FatKid (Jun 25, 2010)

I have a bunch of endlers if you want them. Also have a bunch of cherry shrimp if they work for you. Just let me know. 

Jason


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi there, pm sent!


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Long Weekend~!

Sorry for the delay, everyone!, our voluteer tank is now stable after months of maturation for recieving new fish from you, guys!.

If you are still willing to donate, please let me know as soon as possible. I will give you a call/pm on Monday in case you haven't heard from you yet.

I hope to hear from you.

We especially need all the algae prevention clean up crew: ottocinclus and small bristle nose pleco, siamese algae eater, cherry shrimps and amano shrimps. I'll be in Newton on Monday morning and Saturday evening to recieve any drop offs. Feel free to come and view the tank.


On behalf of patients, thank you so much for your kind heart and thoughfulness!

Glen
Newon Dialysis Renal Technician


----------



## J'sRacing (Apr 25, 2012)

i can donate some water wistaria.


Pm me if needed


----------



## blowingbubbles (Apr 15, 2011)

I have some Golden Gouramis that I would be willing to donate when ever you are ready for them.


----------



## tetragirl (Mar 21, 2011)

I'd be more than happy to donate some cherry shrimp...If you didn't get any Angelfish, I have 8 mosquito rasbora you could have as well.


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Tetragirl, 

Thank you, I'll pm you


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

sounds good, will pm you soon! Thank you


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi there,
I have about 15 or 20 white clouds if u r intersted, just pm me and i have some supplies i can let go let me know what u need


----------



## myaquaria (Apr 21, 2010)

thx, will pm you


----------

